# My new girl....



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there, 
this is my new girl Georgi- the breeder just sent me a good picture of her, so I thought I'd give her a shot as well. She is younger in the picture, she is now 5 yrs old. She is out of coat in the picture, (like she is now)! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you have her pedigree and lines?


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Of course I do!








I was just wanting a "for the heck of it" critique. She is V rated/ Sch1 KKL1a LBZ

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/125601.html

Were you just curious about who she was from?


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I have seen Georgio many times on the breeder's website. She is very beautiful! And I have always loved her sire....I was so sad when he passed away


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks so much! This is actually a very inaccurate picture of her. She has no hair here and was an awkward adolescent. She is quite filled out and has a major coat now! I need to take a better pic- she is in heat now tho, and has no hair again :-( LOL
I will be breeding her this weekend. 
I never knew her father personally, but have heard wonderful things, she has his face I think-


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Burschy....never met him in person either, but I always watched his pics on the breeder's website, soooo hansome! I actually got a puppy from his breeder before Safir, and there was an accident on the plane. His crate was placed near some large food carts, and one of the heavy carts fell on his crate and crushed him.





















I still keep the pics of him the breeder sent me. It was a very sad and emotional week for us.....
anyway...back to happy thoughts:
I will be waiting for pictures of Georgio and the puppies!!!


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

OMG!!! That is a horrible story! I am so sorry to hear that- it must have been just aweful! 
I am glad you have Safir though, and wish you the very best with him!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so happy you didn't tell that story a week ago. I can't even imagine how sad and terrible it should have been.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

This happened before I got Safir, 19 months ago. It was very sad, cried for weeks. The breader called me when I was already on my way to the airport, excited to pick up and finally meet my baby...I just couldn't believe it. The breeder and I were both crying on the phone...







...Awesome breeder! I get teary every time I remember or see his picture. Shortly after that I got Safir from a different breeder, because the first breeder didn't have any other puppies at the moment. I actually named Safir after that puppy...in his memory. His name was Xafir.

I'm sorry, I'm stealing someone's thread here...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a HORRIBLE story!! I am so sorry to hear that.


----------

